# '79 LowSider



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Lookin' Goooooood ;D


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's awesome. You make it look so easy. Hard to believe that boat's 31 years old.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

VERY nice  -'tide


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

is it for sale? lmao.


----------



## kooker (Feb 22, 2010)

What kind of paint did you use for the outside?


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. No its not for sale, only all my stuff's for sale, not hers.

The paint is light blue interlux brightside. its just a one part polyurethane paint that i rolled and tipped.

Well I got it pretty well rigged today. I'm sure it'll get a grabrail and t/m mount and lights and everything else but this is how she sits now.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, but what does the "tip" in "roll and tip" mean? And can that paint go on aluminum?


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

That boat looks really cool, you did a great job. It has lots of style!


----------



## drewrossi (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks beautiful! Love that color.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Forgive my ignorance, but what does the "tip" in "roll and tip" mean? And can that paint go on aluminum?



Roll and tip is a method of painting.
You first roll the paint on using a roller, then get a quality paint brush and tip it. (use the tip of the brush to get the bubbles out and smoothen the paint)

Look it up on youtube, there's some good tutorials on it on there. 

Btw, this gheenoe looks great!
Great work as always!


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

That is so great!! I can hardly believe it. A girl friend that owns a Gheenoe.

By the way, the job you did is fantastic.

Best regards,
Frank


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice work ! I see you have Oak Leaves Too ...LOL


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great OSWLD...Amanda should love it!


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

> > Forgive my ignorance, but what does the "tip" in "roll and tip" mean? And can that paint go on aluminum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Str8!


----------

